# ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - March 11th "Rainbowfish"



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

****FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - March 11th "Rainbowfish"*

Gary Lange is one of the most prominent experts on Rainbowfish in the country, as well as a columnist, author, photographer and collector. He's also a professional chemist. Gary has been keeping fish since he was 10, has been associated with the organized hobby for the last 30+ years, and is very active in the Missouri Aquarium Society (MASI). He started the Rainbowfish Study Group of North America (RSG) in 1987. His photos and articles have been published in all the major aquarium magazines.

In 2002 he was the first to import eight new rainbowfish into North America from the world explorer, Heiko Bleher, including the Millennium rainbow, the Zigzag and the dwarf parva rainbowfish. In 2003 he made his second trip to Australia and did some more collecting while there. In 2005 he took the rainbowfish collectors dream trip - collecting in Papua, the western portion of New Guinea. He made another trip back in 2008, recollecting Melanotaenia praecox. A third trip was made in 2010. He brought back fish that have never been seen in the hobby including Chilatherina alleni. On this last trip alone, four new species of rainbowfish were brought back and wait a scientific write up. He is currently running over 90 tanks and keeping over 65 species and locations of rainbowfish and blue-eyes.

Gary's talk with be *"Just a Taste of the Most Amazing Tropical Fishes of All: Rainbowfish from Australia and New Guinea"*. He'lll go over how to keep, breed and raise rainbowfish. We'll talk about what foods they like and how to keep them happy and healthy. We'll go over quite a few of the different species, named and unnamed at the moment from Australia and the island of New Guinea. Every single trip for me and many other explorers are yielding new species of rainbowfish, almost too many to imagine!

The presentation will be Tuesday, March 11th, 2014 at 7:30PM at Seattle Pacific University; Otto Miller Hall; Room 109; West Nickerson Street and 3rd Avenue West in Seattle.

Doors will open about 6:30 PM for a 'social hour'; the meeting will start at 7:30 PM.

The lecture will be followed by a short auction.

Open to the public, no entrance fee

Family friendly but no childcare provided
Free parking, accessible building
No furry or feathered pets
Go to GSAS.ORG for more information and directions

Gary will also giving a second "GSAS Members-Only" meeting. GSAS Members can get information on the event on our GSAS.org webpage.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - March 11th "Rainbowfi*

Boy you guys sure get great speakers.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - March 11th "Rainbowfi*

Hi BruceF,

Yes we have been very fortunate and our Speaker Chairperson who arranges all of our speakers is awesome! She already has all of our meetings booked through the end of the year. Here are some of the speakers scheduled:

Coming up later this spring will be Rusty Wessel probably talking about Cichlids.

Then in September we have Juan Miguel who will talk about Mexican livebearers and/or cichlids.

In October we have Klaus Steinhaus on C.A.R.E.S. fish, and possibly a Members Only talk on tropheus.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - March 11th "Rainbowfi*

Hi All,

Our regular meeting at SPU on Tuesday, March 11 is open to the public and guests are welcome. If you are not familiar with the remarkable beauty and diversity of the Rainbowfish species I encourage you to attend this meeting. Gary Lange is a great speaker and is truly enthusiastic about Rainbowfish.

In addition to the regular GSAS meeting, Gary is doing a second Rainbowfish talk for "GSAS Members Only" on Sunday, March 9th titled ""Extraordinary New Rainbowfish From Papua". GSAS members will find the time and location here.. If you have not yet joined GSAS now is the time not only for the second extraordinary talk but also for the big General Auction coming up in April!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - March 11th "Rainbowfi*

Hi All,

Gary Lange is bringing "GOODIES" to our regular GSAS meeting on Tueday, March 11th and the 'Members Only' meeting on March 9th. Here is some additional information about the 'Members Only' meeting and some of the species he will be bringing for our club.



> Hi GSAS members, Gary Lange here. I'll be at the Sunday Members Only Event on Sunday March 9th at 5 pm to talk about collecting rainbowfish in Papua - "Extraordinary New Rainbowfish From Papua, Trip #4", even more amazing fish, miserable collecting conditions and a money sinkhole". You can decide whether the hours on an outrigger to go over the ocean and up the winding rivers was worth it when you see our fish. Was I worried on this trip when I realized the captain and his boat were gone when we got back to camp? Even more worried when sundown was less than an hour away and we still hadn't found the boat? Yep. But they were some of the prettiest fish to date that we've collected in New Guinea and at least 3 new species to boot! But you can't go if you aren't a member!! If this doesn't convince you to become a member I guess nothing will.
> 
> I will also be doing a primary talk on "Rainbowfishes from Australia and New Guinea" on the regular Tuesday meeting night March 11th.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - March 11th "Rainbowfi*

Hi All,

Don't forget the GSAS 'Members Only' meeting / potluck is on Sunday, March 9th. The regular GSAS meeting is on Tuesday, March 11th starts at 7:30PM; guests are welcome!

We have received word that Gary will be bringing Rainbowfish fry and eggs to both meetings. Not your everyday rainbow but species not commercially bred. This will be F1 and F2 from wild caught. I want the Melanotaenia sp Wapoga Red Laser.

-Roy 
*http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_archive_item&fwrainbows1366505330*


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - March 11th "Rainbowfi*

Have you ever wanted to see an INTERNATIONALLY KNOWN FISH SPEAKER!!!

Then come to the meeting this Tuesday!!!

Gary Lange has been flown all over the WORLD TO SPEAK!!!! He is one of the leading explorers, discoverers and experts on Rainbowfish!!!

The talks coming up will be truly superb, Gary is professional in all he does and he especially made the talk for Tuesday, because our club asked for it!

We are very unique in that last time Gary was here...he got the honorary speaker membership and he truly became a GSAS Member, so help us welcome Gary back to his second fish club home this SUNDAY at the members only meeting or on Tuesday at the general meeting.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - March 11th "Rainbowfi*

Hi All,

Those that attended the GSAS Members Only meeting this evening were treated to an excellent talk about Gary Lange's most recent trip to Papua and his collection of new Rainbowfish species. We had a small auction at the end where some of Gary's rainbowfish eggs were auction off.

If you missed tonight's meeting Gary will be bringing more eggs to our Tuesday evening meeting....I hope you have a chance to attend.

I got my eggs yesterday evening and this evening I already have 12+ fry of Melanotaenia boesemani "Aytinjo" happily swimming around in my 10 gallon with probably 40 more eggs that still need to hatch.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - March 11th "Rainbowfi*

Hi All,

If you were at GSAS last night you (and 85+ others) attended a great presentation; if not I'm sorry you missed it. Not only was it a great talk but Gary brought nine vials of 'bow eggs for species that are not seen in the LFS or even on the 'bowfish forums which were auctioned to members and guests.

I got my eggs Saturday evening and this morning I already have 45+ fry of Melanotaenia boesemani "Aytinjo" happily swimming around in my 10 gallon with probably 10 more eggs that still need to hatch.
video for fry from yesterday; total fry now doubled

Melanotaenia boesemani "Aytinjo"


----------

